# Berkey Water Filter



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

We're looking to buy our city daughter (and fiance, & 8 month baby) a Berkey water filter. This may have been discussed before, so sorry if it's a repeat. Where is the best buy on a Berkey Water Filter? They have chlorine & fluoride in their city water, and for now are just using a Brita pitcher water filter> 
Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I've done business with the Berkey Guy before and was pleased. His website is:

http://www.directive21.com/


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

We looked all over and found the price was pretty much the same...within $10 anyway. However, if you look around you may get free shipping. We got ours at: http://www.mypatriotsupply.com


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Note that when you are shopping prices, you need to pay attention to what filters are included. The black ones are the better ones. Sometimes you will see a lower price and it is because they are including the white filters rather than the black. Just so you know.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I would love to know who you buy from and where you get the best price or shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I got mine from MyPatriotsupply.com


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

Listen to the survival podcast (the survival podcast.com) If you enjoy Jacks show, consider joining his member support brigade ($50.00 or $1.50 pre 64 silver coins per year) This will get you a discount from a lot of sponsers like the Berkey Guy (free berkey sports bottle with every order)
You will also get discounts from a lot of other vendors and some free e books and videos..just a thought


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Just remember that for flouride you will need to get the PF2 or PF4 filters to attach to your ceramic or black berkey filters. They are also rated for arsenic.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Maggie said:


> We're looking to buy our city daughter (and fiance, & 8 month baby) a Berkey water filter. This may have been discussed before, so sorry if it's a repeat. Where is the best buy on a Berkey Water Filter? They have chlorine & fluoride in their city water, and for now are just using a Brita pitcher water filter>
> Thanks for any ideas!


The best buy on a Berkey black filter is none. Here is why:

http://harrychickpea.blogspot.com/2012/02/what-is-real-story-on-berkey-filters.html

For chlorine, the Brita will do just fine. Carbon filters need regular replacement anyway in most cases.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I threw all my berkey filters away and am back to bottled water until I get some Doulton filters.I will never buy another berkey product.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Berkey sold a lot of defective filters, that allowed water to bypass the filter entirely. I don't think they ever resolved the problem. I guess it isn't much of a big deal if you are just filtering water from a municipal water source. It is a huge deal if you are filtering water from a questionable source, surface water, etc. I don't understand why anyone would buy such an unreliable product.

Here is a thread that discusses it in detail. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...berkey-red-food-color-test-picture-heavy.html


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

What is the difference between the black and the white filters?

I need something that will filter out fluoride, chlorine and misc. critters.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Buffy, neither will filter out all of what you mention without getting add on filters.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

amazon sells the Doulton replacement filters. The prices are not too bad. Free shipping on some of the filters if you are a prime member.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

You can get a Doulton flitering unit also on amazon. They have 2.5 gallon unit for $200


----------



## theberkeyguy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks to all who wrote positive comments about Berkey Systems here, NMC has fixed the problem, over a year ago they redesigned the base, with a locking mechanism. Also, anyone stating that they did not fix the problem have inaccurate information. I personally used elements from 2009 and they worked for over 3 1/2 years. I have a new set that is about 3 months old, and have had no problems.

Here is the different between the white and black elements:


White ceramic filter elements:
Last anywhere between 2000-3000 gallons per set of 2.
They reduce Chlorine up to 90 percent.
They remove Pathogenic Bacteria to 99.99 percent, according to the tests at Spectum Labs in Arizona.
Easy to clean, as the filter collects contaminants on the outside of the filters. Just brush on the outside of the white ceramic filters. 
Contains an inner core of carbon, but not as powerful at removing contaminants than the black berkey elements.
Does not remove any viruses from the water.
http://directive21.com/super-sterasyl.html

Black Berkey elements:
Last about 6000 gallons.
Last about 2-3 years or more, but based on usage.
Made of coconut shell carbon, the superior class of carbon.
Cleaned by back flushing or priming the filters, which involves pushing water through the filters backwards.
The black berkey elements absorb many of the contaminants, so that is why they need to be primed every 3 months.
Removes almost all the contaminants the white filters will remove, but to a higher level.
It removes pretty much all of the chlorine, 99.999999%, and VOC's, to the same level. Has been tested by the same lab as the white ceramic filters, and the tests show that the black berkey elements remove contaminants to a higher level.
Removes some viruses to non-detectable levels.
http://www.directive21.com/products/black-berkey-elements/

We personally use a Royal Berkey with 2 Black berkey elements. We recommend people purchase the black berkey elements, but the white ceramic filters are still good filters and have been around for over 100 years in Britian.

The White ceramic filters are 7" or 9" in length. The 7" filters are the only ones sold in Britian, as the 9" are custom made for New Mellenium Concepts, the creators of the black berkey elements. The 9" filters are only sold in the USA. 

theberkeyguy


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully, the truth will be revealed about this controversy. I have put off buying a filter since this whole situation surfaced. This is not a light matter. A person from Ht almost died from those malfunctioning Berkey filters and the way the malfunction calamity was handled by the company was inhumane. Trust is at a low.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I gather that you are now confirming that the Black Filters are simply compressed activated carbon filters. Almost all tech grade activated carbon is from coconut shell because of the porosity of the resultant carbon. Made of coconut shell carbon, the superior class of carbon. 

Until I see notarized lab results, I'll hold off on other comments, other than reminding people to research the links I provided in my blog before making any decisions. (Besides, last time I asked direct questions, the thread was deleted and the Berkey guy's post turned into a locked sticky.)


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I deal in filters and such all the time...rather than get caught up in a debate.....I would just like to point out there is a reason the pinto car never recovered after they fixed the exploding gas tank problem....once consumer confidence is shot, it does not matter how safe or reliable something is made once you lose a consumers trust.


The military relies on Katadyn and Doulton filters........a 10,000 gallon Katadyn filter , which is hand pump and pocket sized can be had in the 300 dollar range....sure you have to hand pump it........but it also fits in a cargo pocket on your pants and you can carry it anwhere in a emergency.

If money permits a large gravity system is nice, but you will be hard pressed to carry it on your back if you are forced to leave your house....I spend about 5 to 10 minutes pumping a 5 gallon jug full and it lasts me close to a week or more.

Everyone has different needs and what might work for me, might not work for you....something to consider is portability and reliability.....portability is different for everyone and reliability is a established track record of trust and quality over a long period of time.

I have several high dollar backpacks that I use for survival oriented things....I had one of them leave me stranded on the trail miles from home....could have been a fluke, but after that I choose not to use that brand of item.....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for mentioning Katadyn Shawn. That is a nicer little filter for survival purposes. If I had a lot of dough I am would buy one. Katadyn has a few models for sale and they have a drip filter also. Their high end model seems the best though.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any comments about the Propur filter systems . . ????


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

So if I want to remove the fluoride and chlorine from my tap water I have to buy 2 different kinds of filters and filter the water twice? 

Well that sucks.


----------

